# pom pom crabs and sexy shrimp



## xkx85x (Apr 11, 2009)

hey there does anyone know where to get them? preferably in Mississauga, Oakville or Etobocoke
Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I Pm'd you over at AP, but Sea U Marine gets these. I've not seen pom poms nor heard of any of the west end stores getting them.


----------



## xkx85x (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah thanks, I can't reply to pm in AP b/c I don't have enough posts...I guess I'll have to check that store, guess it's not that far away from work *sigh*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BA scarborough had both today - $14.99 for sexies and $29.99 for pom poms. Sea U Marine will have a better price for them for sure.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Are pom poms reef safe?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes, but they can kill stuff, just like most everything else in a reef tank. Many people have recounted pom pom (also known as boxers) punching out fish and other inverts.


----------



## xkx85x (Apr 11, 2009)

well I am aware that crabs are always a risk in reefs, but there is something about those pom poms ...plus from what I've read they are shy-er than other ones. I guess if I can't find it i'll end up getting an emerald I wonder why BA Mississauga doesn't have either


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can't find what you're looking for, ask them to order it for you. BA is usually good about that, as long as you're not asking for anything crazy or really rare.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> BA is usually good about that, as long as you're not asking for anything crazy or really rare.


BA's Vaughn & Thornhill location will order you rare stuff if you annoy them erm I mean ask nicely enough. Not sayin' how I know this either. 

I love Pom Pom crabs! Anything pom pom fresh or saltwater is pretty neat. Especially pom pom goldfish, they look like they've snorted a few cheerleaders lol.

Am dying for some shhhexxxxaaay shrimp!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Kate: sexy shrimp, $10 ea at Sea U Marine. LR, $6/lb. do ittttttttttt.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Kate: sexy shrimp, $10 ea at Sea U Marine. LR, $6/lb. do ittttttttttt.


lol At do itttt! I will eventually. However I just dropped close to 4 bills on some new shrimpies. I think I'll get shot if I order anymore. I'm surprise I didn't get killed for this order lol.


----------

